# I cracked....:/



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

Soooo I'm not sure if anyone remembers me mentioning in my previous discussion about the fact that I felt as though Zeus needed a playmate.......

Well he now has one......a beautiful full pedigree chihuahua we have named Isis 

She's absolutely stunning and has such a brilliant personality - Zeus is a little boisterous with her though and as he's quite a bit stockier than she has been getting a little annoyed with him when he's trying to play so we've had a few lil snappy episodes but keeping a close eye on them and things are calming...

My mate said I was crazy and I have to agree with her but to be honest I have become so in love with chihuahuas I knew one more would complete the family and she absolutely has 

Just wanted to know if anyone has any tips on helping them get along better?


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

Also want to add that one or both of them will CERTAINLY be getting spayed/neutered as soon as the time comes.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Two are so much more fun! Congratulations. It sounds like they are getting on fine, especially if she is telling him off when he gets too much. As long as he is backing down at this point I would leave them to it.


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

Yes we were getting a bit worried as they both have displayed aggression a few times but we put a stop to it straight away. Hopefully they'll love each other soon 

He's got awfully possessive over his old bed and bowl which is weird because I couldn't get him to use either before!

I'll begin with her crate training as soon as it arrives


----------



## heathuhhhhwebbbb (Aug 3, 2012)

How funny! My chi's name is Zeus and I just got him a playmate too! She has large personality and even though she is only 9 weeks old, we caught her growling at him if he got too close. Which is a no-no. We got Luna about a week ago, and the first day or two this went on, but now they play and she follows him around wherever he goes. 

She seems to get jealous of Zeus when I call him to play with me and she'll push him out of the way (she is less than a pound but sure acts bigger).


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

OMG! Really?? How cool - what's even crazier is I was actually set on calling Isis Luna when I first brought her home! How insane of a coincidence that would have been eh? LOL!! I'm really hoping they get on well within the next couple of ddays I've felt bad for Zeus as Isis' crate hasn't arrived yet he's spent quite a bit of time in his today so I can keep them apart if I have to be out of the room just incase they get into it. Yh Isis has a strong personality I think that's why its taking so long for them to establish an heirachy she's like me in that sense ha ha. Can't wait to have them both out for cuddles  how old is your Zeus? X


----------



## heathuhhhhwebbbb (Aug 3, 2012)

That is so amazing! We must have the same brain! LOL! My Zeus has a passive personality, so it was a bit easier for him to accept another puppy. Plus, he is still a puppy himself (he is a year on October 20th). They'll learn to love each other. How old is your Zeus and Isis?


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Pics???? Lol


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

It could take a couple weeks especialy if Zeus is a mature dog. I took about a month for my Pappillon to warm up to Charlie he was right choked that I brought this new puppy home he wouldn't even talk to me for a week LOL He's great now he and Charlie have become good friends but it defiantly was not the case when I brought Charlie home. Give it time let them figure it out on their own without to much interferince from you don't allow one to hurt the other but don't rush in and stop every little confrontation either you must still make sure to do things for Zeus first so he doesn't think he's being replaced by a younger version he has to know you love him and he will always be number one dog.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Congrats on the new addition! I'm sure they're just sizing each other up, and figuring out who's going to take the dominant spot. As long as no one is actually getting hurt, I wouldn't worry about it. Can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

CheyMUA said:


> I have become so in love with chihuahuas I knew one more would complete the family and she absolutely has


Mwahahahaha ... that is what I said when I got my 2nd. I now have x 4 :coolwink:

I too was going to say please DO NOT put a stop to their learning curve of growling, snapping, snarling at each other - they cannot speak so they are teachig each other their boundaries in the only way they have and if you (an others reading) interfere, growl, separate and stop them you are doing them a huge disservice and creating even bigger problems for the long run.

*Unless blood will be drawn, **leave them well alone to be dogs, because that is what they are, first and foremost!!!!* Wear ear plugs & blindfolds if you have to and just think of all the money you'll be saving by not paying canine behaviourists down the track.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Congratulations. Chihuahaus are addictive, once you have one you want more! Wish I could give in and get one. I'd love Mylo to have a friend!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Congratulations! They are so much fun to watch. I would love to get another one but my golden likes it quiet and the cat really doesn't like Angel!! The cat hides under the bed all the time. 

Enjoy your little ones!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Congrats! I would get another one, but I am unfortunately unable to afford one. Two is definitely better than one!


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

YES pics.....please?
congrats on your new addition!


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

So exciting!!! Congrats! I am secretly wanting a sexing and Chloe is only 7 months. I keep thinking she needs a playmate her size....  can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

AussieLass said:


> Mwahahahaha ... that is what I said when I got my 2nd. I now have x 4 :coolwink:
> 
> I too was going to say please DO NOT put a stop to their learning curve of growling, snapping, snarling at each other - they cannot speak so they are teachig each other their boundaries in the only way they have and if you (an others reading) interfere, growl, separate and stop them you are doing them a huge disservice and creating even bigger problems for the long run.
> 
> *Unless blood will be drawn, **leave them well alone to be dogs, because that is what they are, first and foremost!!!!* Wear ear plugs & blindfolds if you have to and just think of all the money you'll be saving by not paying canine behaviourists down the track.


Yes to everything she said. Let them figure it out. They need to do this as long no blood is drawn. My pack has tussles all the time. It's normal. And I love the name Isis, I have one, too.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

You won't regret getting a 2nd Chi (just try and stop at 2 or you will end up being called a 'crazy dog lady' by friends and family just like I am). Chi's love the company of their own kind and it's hours of entertainment watching them interact.

I had my first Chi for about 6 weeks before I decided he needed a playmate and I'm so glad I did! I have a 3rd now and they get along really well (as long as no one touches Axle's bear and there are no bully stricks in the house).


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey ladies 

Yeah its been hard to let them get on with it! Sometimes it seems like they want to kill each other - I've managed to do it though and slowly they seem to be accepting each other and starting to somewhat get along LOL!! Isis is a feisty little thing and has Zeus on his back a fair bit even though he's much tougher than she is - she grew up with other chi's and great dane's which explains it ha ha - she's a gorgeous dainty little thing and I just realised she's a spitting image of Lucy Mecklenburgh's chi 

Zeus is 15 weeks and Isis is 14 weeks - both going potty in the right place and sleeping nearly through the night  She also learned to sit in about 3 mins today! 

My bf keeps telling me I'm guilty of favouritism but I can't help it she's sooo gorgeous and cuddly - Zeus is my baby though ha ha!

Hoping these pics attach properly


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

Ohh and we had a lovely moment today both of them sleeping on me Isis by my side and Zeus on my lap and Isis turned behind her and lay her head on Zeus! Both me and BF were like :') - he took a pic but I was looking a right state so they have been placed in a vault LOL!! xx


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Very cute!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

What a lovely girl!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

4bsingreece said:


> So exciting!!! Congrats! I am secretly wanting a sexing and Chloe is only 7 months. I keep thinking she needs a playmate her size....  can't wait to see pictures!


I'm guessing that's meant to say second?

Her colourings are similar to Mylo. I really wish I could afford a second. I love to watch dogs play!


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

Ha ha ha !! Melissa I saw that too - yup I reckon she meant second lol!

She is gorgeous very feminine too even down to the way she walks lol

Zeus is constantly trying to dominate though - they'll have lovely moments and then they'll just go at it. I'm going to be patient though - her crate arrives in the morning so she'll be on a routine soon.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Gracie and Diesel were that way at the beginning, but they are inseperable now. They still have a spat now and then - Diesel is kinda needy - but they always kiss and make up.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

> Gracie and Diesel were that way at the beginning, but they are inseperable now. They still have a spat now and then - Diesel is kinda needy - but they always kiss and make up


Sounds like Axle and Chloe ! She would scream the house down if he so much as touched her for the first week but about a week later they were sharing the same bed. Axle is very needy too, I think Chloe was thrilled when we brought home Winston becuase she doesn't have to deal with 100% of Axle's attention all the time.


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

Awww yeah I'm really hoping they'll be okay and learn to get along - it just he's always on her case he wont leave her for a second! 

Oooooh sarah dont tempt me to get a third! lol x


----------



## heathuhhhhwebbbb (Aug 3, 2012)

CheyMUA said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Yeah its been hard to let them get on with it! Sometimes it seems like they want to kill each other - I've managed to do it though and slowly they seem to be accepting each other and starting to somewhat get along LOL!! Isis is a feisty little thing and has Zeus on his back a fair bit even though he's much tougher than she is - she grew up with other chi's and great dane's which explains it ha ha - she's a gorgeous dainty little thing and I just realised she's a spitting image of Lucy Mecklenburgh's chi
> 
> ...


She is SO CUTE! Is she around the same size as Zeus is?


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

heathuhhhhwebbbb said:


> She is SO CUTE! Is she around the same size as Zeus is?


She's a little shorter and quite a bit lighter in weight and more dainty  She can give as good as she gets though ha ha!
Its so funny when they get jealous sometimes the little games they play to get the most attention LOL!!


----------



## heathuhhhhwebbbb (Aug 3, 2012)

CheyMUA said:


> She's a little shorter and quite a bit lighter in weight and more dainty  She can give as good as she gets though ha ha!
> Its so funny when they get jealous sometimes the little games they play to get the most attention LOL!!


Hahaha! So cute! My Zeus and Luna are the same way! Except he is about three times her size but she doesn't let that stop her!


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

heathuhhhhwebbbb said:


> Hahaha! So cute! My Zeus and Luna are the same way! Except he is about three times her size but she doesn't let that stop her!


It gets a bit scary at times as Isis is so teeny but I'm listening to the advice given on here and by other experienced owners and letting them figure things out by themselves


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh Cheyenne, what a sweet pup! Adorable.  Congrats!


----------



## MamaTank (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh she is SO cute!


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks Amber!! Thanks LS!! I am super proud of her  Everytime I'm sitting with my BF and the pups I'm like 'OMG she NEEDS to be in a show' - Probably just a bit over ambitious and biased though LOL!! x


----------

